# Démarrage Hackintosh



## QuentinDRE (5 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens de réaliser mon tout premier Hackintosh, il fonctionne très bien, tout est géré par Mac OS. J'ai utilisé Multibeast et Unibeast. Seulement j'ai un problème pour le démarrer. Lorsque j'allume mon ordinateur, il n'arrive pas a démarrer sur le disque dur où Mac OS est installé, et je reste bloqué sur le BIOS de ma carte mère (Asus). Pour le démarrer je suis obligé d'utiliser la clé USB qui m'a servi a installer Mac OS.

Comment faire pour pouvoir démarrer automatiquement sur mon disque dur sans avoir a brancher de clé USB ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## polyzargone (5 Octobre 2014)

Il faut que tu installes un bootloader sur ton disque dur. Tu as le choix entre Chameleon (le plus simple) et Clover.

Va là : http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/files/file/71-enoch/

et profites-en pour installer ça : http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/4132-chameleon-wizard/  qui te permettra de configurer Chameleon avec une interface graphique.

N'oublies pas de choisir la partition/disque où est installé OS X lors de l'installation de Chameleon.

Et un dernier conseil, inscris-toi sur un forum spécialisé Hackintosh (il y en a en français) parce que le forum de Macgé, c'est pas vraiment le mieux placé pour ça


----------

